

Magento CE 1.7 forked on github by the community - bjoern_schotte
https://github.com/mageplus/mageplus

======
bjoern_schotte
There's an additional blog post discussing the why of this fork on
[http://blog.mayflower.de/archives/868-Magento-
CE-1.7-forked-...](http://blog.mayflower.de/archives/868-Magento-
CE-1.7-forked-on-GitHub.html)

